# Successful MyLink Upgrade



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Glad to hear it worked out so well. It is a nice upgrade and not as hard as it sounds. 

If you got a great deal on the harness then you should post the link so others can get it. The restrictions on on companies promoting their own products, not on member sharing good resources.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I updated my post with the link for the wire harness. Hopefully this will help out anyone who wants to upgrade.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Nice! Did you get the MyLink with nav or without? I'm in the process of doing mine and I got the navi radio. Im paying a lot more than $300 for everything though, thats why its taking so long. lol

Thats the same wiring harness I got. Came with the GPS ant. and all. Seems easy enough. 

Congrats again! :th_salute:


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I went with non-nav. Navigation seems cool but I dont want to pay $150+ for updated maps when Google Maps is free. How far along are you in the process?
I was lucky to find my radio w/control panel and screen w/bezel so it was only 2 purchases instead of 4 which drove the cost way down. I actually have an extra screen cause the one they sent me had a few scratches on it so I requested a new one.
The kit is very easy to use and he includes antenna and all wires. Im working with him now on some suggestions to improve minor things and a little better instructions. The hardest part of it all is the OnStar module connections. I ended up laying upside down on the seat pulling the glove box, glove box panel, lower airbag and a few other things to gain access to the module lol.
I wish I would have taken more pics while I was installing so I can make a detailed instruction but its straight forward except for accessing the OnStar module and the lock on the OnStar connector.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fantastic, I'm going to order one of the ...choke... $250.00 harnesses.... I'm going to wire up mine myself, maybe next year.

*EDIT:* You know, on second thought, maybe I'll come to your house and enlist your help. :go: What do you think? ccasion14:


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Lets do it! Bring a 6'r of Labatt and we will get it done in half the time it took me!


----------



## Waltdawgg77 (Aug 1, 2019)

I was looking for a harness so I could do the same thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Waltdawgg77 said:


> I was looking for a harness so I could do the same thing. Any suggestions?


Welcome Aboard!

*How I did the MyLink Wire Harness*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Waltdawgg77 said:


> I was looking for a harness so I could do the same thing. Any suggestions?


Theres a seller on eBay that sells the complete harness. It's not cheap but if you dont feel like trying to make your own, its a saver. 









2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Mylink Install Kit | eBay


Do you currently own a 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze that doesn't have Mylink and would like to add it. Now you can with the help of this install kit. Kit contains all necessary wiring to add mylink to your non mylink equipped cruze.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Drumsforjs (Jul 24, 2017)

Waltdawgg77 said:


> I was looking for a harness so I could do the same thing. Any suggestions?


Want to buy my mylink? I have everything including the harness. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Waltdawgg77 (Aug 1, 2019)

Drumsforjs said:


> Want to buy my mylink? I have everything including the harness. Shoot me a PM.


[email protected]


----------



## guilhermejucoski (Jul 7, 2017)

I can't find this whip to do where I live in Brazil, and this ready I didn't find anymore.


----------



## Waltdawgg77 (Aug 1, 2019)

Drumsforjs said:


> Want to buy my mylink? I have everything including the harness. Shoot me a PM.


[email protected] let me know how much


----------



## Lostsoul1079 (Jul 23, 2020)

Waltdawgg77 said:


> I have a 2011 cruze and just bought a
> [email protected] Hey bro im on the chevy cruze forum and seen you have had some experience with converting the older head unit to the my link touch screen oem version. My question is will my old system just plug and play with the newer head unit or do i have to buy a converter to link it up?  let me know how much


----------



## HarmonCamaro (8 mo ago)

I programmed the EEPROM with the new vin. Do you know what else must be programmed to make the MyLink work? Maybe using GDS2? I cant find anything


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

HarmonCamaro said:


> I programmed the EEPROM with the new vin. Do you know what else must be programmed to make the MyLink work? Maybe using GDS2? I cant find anything


The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes


----------

